# TyStudio Audio Encoding



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I've decided to dig up my old Series 1 Sony 2000 and play around with it a bit.

I have both TyTools and TyStudio working. With TyStudio it gives the choice of encoding audio in several ways.
48000 (DVD)
AC3 (DVD)
44100
32000
No Encoding

Which would be best? I only plan on listening on my PC or perhaps transferring to another TiVo or using it with PLEX someday. I was thinking that "No Encoding" would be fine.

Should I consider something else and if so why?

TIA

ETA: Nevermind. I think I figured it out. It is best to use No Encoding for my purposes.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

TyStudio was never actually completed to the point where it was a viable product, IIRC. Last time I checked it was basically abandoned by the author in a buggy state. I preferred tytools, but VideoReDo is a better all around editing and processing tool for Tivo files.


----------

